# Toilet question



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

What's the best way


----------



## PipeGuy (Oct 8, 2004)

Why don't you rig something up for those fancy air compressors that all y'all nail bangin' types drag around with you? Screw a piece of pipe into a plunger head, stick a quick coupling on the pipe end, then blow the water out with it. Shouldn't cost more than $10.


----------



## Craig (Oct 2, 2004)

What I've done in the past is, after flushing with the water turned off to empty the tank, I dump a bucket of water into the bowl. Usually, most of the water drains right out - a least enough to remove the bowl without dumping water all over the floor.


----------



## wasdifferent (Dec 18, 2004)

Plunge. Put one end of the pump tube in the bowl, the other end down the toilet trap. Pump. Done. 2 seconds.


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

I have an old garage sale wetvac specifically for the job. Gets all of the water out of the tank too, if you're just changing out the valve.


----------



## PipeGuy (Oct 8, 2004)




----------



## PipeGuy (Oct 8, 2004)

Gettin' serious about havin' a dry terlit


----------



## PipeGuy (Oct 8, 2004)

gotta' thirsty cat?


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

Pipe, That 'toilet pump' looks just like a bilge pump for a small boat. Cross marketing?


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

===


----------



## Atricaudatus (Apr 11, 2005)

:Thumbs:


PipeGuy said:


>



Pipe,
I use one very similar to this, except it has a brass body and plunger rod. I replaced the original hose with a longer piece of tygon tubing so it would more easily reach the tub drain. It works great, and it's a lot less cumbersome than a wetvac.

Teetor, you're dead-on. :Thumbs: It *is * in fact a manual bilge pump. My fishing fanatic father gave me mine; but you should be able to pick one up at your local marine supplier or even at Wally World.

-Rhett


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

---


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

Mike, it's not that bad! It's not like it's raw sewage. BTW, don't chew your fingernails.


----------



## PipeGuy (Oct 8, 2004)

Mike Finley said:


> I'M JUST SICK OF TOILET WATER GETTING ON ME! :cheesygri


Well bust my buttons! Why didn't you say that in the first place! That's a horse of a different color!

How 'bout this?


----------



## 747 (Jan 21, 2005)

*seriously*

My plumber who I have known for years was just over the otherday. Here is the way he would handle it. First shut water off to toliet than flush toliet than take plunger plunge as much water out of bowl you can. Then he would get the small wet vac he keeps in his truck. Suck water out of tank and then the bowl. Then he would go out front door dump in front yard and put small wet dry vac back in truck. Its not a very big wet dry vac. :Thumbs:


----------



## Tomm Alsman (Feb 1, 2005)

There is a resiviour, per say, beyond what you see in that toilet. It is a built in trap, and is sealed to create the siphon phenominon needed to clear the toilet when flushed. The best idea I have seen here to clear the unseen water is the accordion plunger. Put it in place, make one stroke, remove, repeat until you don't hear any more water in the system.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

---


----------



## Craig (Oct 2, 2004)

Now I know why I hate plumbing. If I wanted to muck about in someone else's sh#* I'd still be practicing law.-- There's a thought - hire a lawyer. For $ 600 an hour he could lick the bowl clean and dry.


----------



## Tomm Alsman (Feb 1, 2005)

You know the old addage, "...someone's got to do it." Just do it the right way and protect yourself from the "icky" lol. Wear protective gloves, and spray everything down with Lysol or a reasonable facsimile before you begin. Then what you are doing is cleaner than what a lawyer does for a living...Go to page three for more lawyer bashing...sorry, it's just something I do...I'm divorced.


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

You guys are pretty strange when facing ackypuck. Guess you never spent much time on boats when the head gets rebuilt about once a week.
I also worked for a public utility and took a few baths in wastewater. Never got sick and still around.


----------



## Tomm Alsman (Feb 1, 2005)

That almost qualifies as too much information Teetor, still yet...I want to stay cleaner than legal vultures, their smell is intolerable. (Edit...yes this was a reply to your comment from page 1...not to worry, I'll catch up on my reading soon enough, just too much O.T. these days.


----------

